
Ask HN: How do you ban websites for yourself? - enen
Are you using scripts, software, etc&#x2F;hosts?
What are the best solutions? Preferably you should able to set timings (e.g. ban Reddit from 9 to 6 on workdays)
======
noir_lord
I use /etc/hosts, the slight friction of having to open the file as root and
comment/uncomment acts as a nice bar.

I have reddit, twitter and facebook blocked all the time and HN some of the
time.

I've found that over time I use the blocked sites less and less as I break the
habit.

------
roddux
I frequently erase the history and bookmarks to a site.

For example instead of being easily able to CTRL+T and type 'ne'+enter to get
to HN I am forced to type in the full URL, which gives me pause to think if
it's how I should really be spending my time.

------
brudgers
For Hacker News, there's |noprocrast| on my profile page.

But generally, engaging work works better than anything else.

